# Stick blender for making soap - can it be plastic?



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I am waiting for the lye to arrive in a few days and I do not want to invest a whole lot of money into soap making supplies until I have tried it some. Can I use a plastic blender?


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

Yep it can my first one a cheepie from walmart is still going strong and it has been over 10 years.


----------



## CalicoPrairie (Nov 1, 2015)

Yeah, you can, but if you are doing hot process soap, it might become disfigured after a while. Cold process soap? No problem.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Great, thank you both. I am planning to start with cold process, it seems simpler.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I use a immersion blender for my washer soap ,it works great for wide mouth jar, wont fit in regular jars.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Forcast said:


> I use a immersion blender for my washer soap ,it works great for wide mouth jar, wont fit in regular jars.


A friend showed me a trick for making laundry detergent (I make it with store bought soap for now). You mix everything in a regular mason jar & then attach the jar straight onto blender blade. Then I flip it upside down and blend with the blender. Until she told me, I had no idea that the blender ring that holds the blade is the same size as a regular jar.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

My blender does not fit and jar size.


----------



## rosalind (Oct 6, 2014)

I use a plastic stick blender and it works great. (Regular blenders - blah, bad!)


----------

